# diet while on clomid ttc



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi all

this is my second course of clomid increased to 100 gr from 50.
i keep reading that you all eat really well while taking the clomid and must admit i dont - idont know why.
I take vitamins do acupunture and dont drink - but the most obvious thing i just dont do...
Please can anyone help. whats a good diet for this month. i eat well but i also eat alot of rubbish - crisps and choclate are my downfall.

any help gratefully received.
does any one really believe that diet can affect whether we concieve or not.
thanks all
sooze


----------



## SuzyChick (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sooze,

I was pretty much like you with my diet when I was on Clomid.  I tried to kid myself that I was eating ok but really knew that I was eating too much junk.  I got really down after taking Clomid for over a year with no positive results and a friend advised I see her homeopath.  She immediately stressed the importance of diet with fertility and in my case suggested an anti-candida diet (which I had to stick to religiously for 3 months!) which included no yeast products or anything which has a natural fungus - so out went all of my breads, pastas and mushrooms and worse still - my wine!!!!  I stuck to this quite well for the 3 months and ended up losing 1 1/2 stone in weight (always a bonus!).  Following this period you can slowly reintroduce some foods (although she does suggest that where possible you still avoid yeasty products as much as you can).  Her theory is that yeast can be one of the worst things in affecting your fertility.

We were absolutely ecstatic to find that we were pregnant in June (sadly this p/g was ectopic) but I really do believe that the change in my diet (along with the vitamins that she recommended) really did help.

I am certainly no goody two shoes and still often lapse back into 'bad' eating and drinking habits but I really can tell the difference in my body when I have lapsed!  

I'm not saying that the anti-candida diet would specifically help you but I think it definitely proved to me how much diet can affect your body.

Hope this helps and good luck......

SuzyChick

P.S.  Just to prove that you can still have some nice things, I'm just off to have a nice cold Gin and Tonic!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

SuzyChick,

i'm realy interested in your diet as I've been told something similar.
Can you let me know what areas you were told to avoid?

Thanks
Debns


----------



## SuzyChick (May 9, 2005)

Hi Debs,

I personal messaged Sooze with the ins and outs of what my homeopath suggested.  As it is quite lengthy I shall do the same for you - let me know it doesn't appear as I've never used the personal messaging side of things!!

Good luck and hope it helps.......

SuzyChick


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Suzychick - I would also be interested in any info you could gie me about your diet. With PCOS I'm meant to avoid sugar, which I have been doing for a week now (not long but have such bad sugar cravings thats bloody amazing for me!!). Can you possible send me some stuff too? 

KerryB
xx


----------



## SuzyChick (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kerry B - sending you the info now.....

Suzychick x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls

I'm trying to eat more healthily and cut down on the alcohol although not entirely.  Also taking my vits, drinking lots of water and freshly squeezed juices and buying bits of organic stuff (can't afford to go totally organic!), lots of berries too as advised by Diane Mills whose book for endo sufferers I've borrowed.  I'm loosely following the GI diet and have joined a leisure centre doing gym and swimming.  Somebody said not to use a cross trainer during the 2ww, which I'm on now, so think i'll just do swimming this week or treadmill only.  Lets hope it helps


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I've just brought the book Endometriosis A Key to Healing and Fertility Through Nutrition.  It strongly advises not only for Endos but for fertility and to achieve preg a fresh, natural (if poss organic) diet, all food freshly homemade, no junk, caffeine, sugars etc.  Because what you put into your body affects your health.

It also says that body weight is an issue.  Under your BMI and you are not fat enough to conceive, over and you a too big.

For you all on clomid (I'm not), it says that in Japan "when giving women who fail to ovulate Vit C at 400mg per day combined with Clomid all the women ovulated".

Years back I was on clomid, Drs first line of treatment "take it at x dose, for x months because it works for % of women".  No change, I went back "never mind, try it at this stronger x dose, for x months it works for the other % of women", Still nothing I went back, "we'll try for a few more months at this top dose".  Still nothing.  They then did a Lap - it was never going to work my tubes were blocked!.  So be careful.

Sue


----------

